# I am sick of people ordering their stuff and...



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

...and when I call their apartment number, they are surprised. Why? Because they forgot they ordered crap from Amazon. Plus free parking was impossible to find. 

/end of rant


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

This rant gets a 1star rating...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I like the one's who answer the door come out and say, what's up boss. I say, you just got bitten by a Rattlesnake, then there like where where ! Course I'm more than half way to the car by then and say Package. I should change it to Amazon Calling !


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

I have a same day order, when calling customer at gate, they said please come back tomorrow.....


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

whenever I see notes like, "call when you get here" 99.99% of the time, they will not answer. If it's an apartment, I buzz every single one of their neighbors until someone lets me in and then proceed with the delivery.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I like when the note says 'Text me when you arrive' and there's no phone number provided.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Don't ring or knock! Y u ordering from Amazon? 
Me take pakage back to da wh!!


----------

